# Listed the "motherload" backplane



## silversaddle1 (Feb 24, 2010)

If you seen my Motherload post, I have listed the backplane in the photos.

Check it out!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1977-Gold-Pin-Backplane-For-Scrap-Bullion_W0QQitemZ260559078314QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCoins_Bullion?hash=item3caa8803aa


----------

